
The Last McDonalds in Iceland - thamer
https://snotrahouse.com/last-mcdonalds/
======
dddddaviddddd
There's a livestream of the burger and fries courtesy of the museum:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-
trending-50262547](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-50262547)

